# Disc harrow..questions



## CDragonworks (Dec 23, 2011)

We picked up and old Disc Harrow. It is a drag type and is flexible with many odd adjustments. Not sure who made this or when it was made it is OLD. All the discs turn and most points seem to be adjustable but the question is How to make it cut into or Black dirt in Navasota,TX?????? It is a 6" Disc set that does not use hydrolics.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Can you please post a photo - it may be a simple angle adjustment or require ballasting (easy with water drums)


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you want the disc to be more aggressive, then you need to increase the angle of the disc gangs. On our disc harrow, you can adjust the angle by removing a U-bolt and sliding the arm the gangs are mounted to back and forth in a slot. When the gangs are almost straight across, they will be the least aggressive, and when you angle them as far as they will go, they will be the most aggressive. Adding weight to the frame will help too. Pics of the unit would be helpful in telling you how to adjust it.


----------

